# SetCPU help



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

anyone who has overclocked their TP running CM7

when i install app the max cpu speed i can see is 512mhz, how do we get to 1.7? which options

and does it work after reboot?

thanks!


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you let setCPU automatically detect speeds? Mine automatically detected 1.7 just fine on the first start of the app.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah i did, said 512 two times.

but clock is reading at 1.188

annoying


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine works at 1.8/1.782

the only thing i can see thats different is i have a browsermark of 90k

don't notice speed diff anywhere else.

so the just waiting for the os to be finished, its fine for now


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

does it work on reboot or have to set it each time?

what setting did you set?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Press the menu button and choose "device selection", then "autodetect". Make sure you get a root request. If not, it won't work.

If you set it to "Set on Boot", it'll be set on reboot, O/W it should stick until you reboot.

Max speed should work for most people, but you might want to use 384 for min (stock is 192) since it resolves (or improves) SOD (sleep of death) issues for many people.

Do NOT use the performance governor for anything but testing. If you leave it on, it's like supergluing your gas pedal to the floor. Your cpu will overheat, fry and you won't be happy. I doubt you'll notice much difference if you leave the governor alone.

Setting the min to 384 and max to 1512 is the best SAFE setting if you're leery about overclocking.

Out of curiosity, was setcpu preinstalled or did you install from Market? I have the purchased version so not sure.


----------



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

i had the same problem i sent you a message on how i fixed it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

tokoam said:


> i had the same problem i sent you a message on how i fixed it.


Don't keep secrets. 

Post what you did here for others.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Press the menu button and choose "device selection", then "autodetect". Make sure you get a root request. If not, it won't work.
> 
> If you set it to "Set on Boot", it'll be set on reboot, O/W it should stick until you reboot.
> 
> ...


^
This...do what he says, sage advice.


----------



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Don't keep secrets.
> 
> Post what you did here for others.


if you must know the version i was using was outdated and causing detection problems was a old APK file i have the latest version now with a link i just dont know if its okay to post it here ?


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

I used CPU master and it automatically detected up to 1.7, have it set to 1.512.

Gives it that little bit of boost.


----------



## SirOcelot (Oct 9, 2011)

tokoam said:


> if you must know the version i was using was outdated and causing detection problems was a old APK file i have the latest version now with a link i just dont know if its okay to post it here ?


It should be ok to post Market links 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

SetCpu is a paid app so probably best to just use the Market link.


----------

